

5 technologies to protect Earth from an asteroid strike - leojkent
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/11531/5-technologies-to-protect-earth-from-an-asteroid-strike/

======
vicari999
Planetary Resources founder: ‘Humans will migrate off Earth in the next 30
years’ <http://www.geekwire.com/2013/planetary-resources/>

